# Bleaching BBA on Fissidens Fontanus.



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

you mean actual bleach? yeah..I think that would kill it..what about excel or hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't think excel affects shrimp. I may be wrong, but I dose excel in my shrimp tank.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I have used excel to kill BBA. I usually drain the water (if possible) and dose excel full strength directly on the algae. Any fissiden that gets in the way usually doesn't survive, but it regrows fairly quickly.
I have heard excel affects shrimp, but I have never noticed any adverse affects. I have 2X and 3X dosed to take care of algae with no visible side effects on shrimp colonies.


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

excel has an effect on shrimp the key here is dosage..for instance in my 20L I toss in a capful every day or every other day and there is no ill effect


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

The thing is if i spot treat it, it'll pretty much cover every inch of fissidens because it's everywhere. I was thinking of just throwing everything away. Trim out pieces that dont have the algea. Boil the wood and replant it again.


----------



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

More lighting gets rid of BBA also. At least it did on mine.


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

I'll try excel and hope that works.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

I don't know about the effects of Excel on Moss. I have never observed it directly contribute to moss death. I dose about 5 CC(measured with a syringe) Excel in my 3 gallon ADA AS II low tech experimental tank as per my signature. I started off with 3 cherry shrimp and ended up with a massive population explosion and the shrimp continue to reproduce. I have been dosing 5 CC of Excel ever since I set that tank up. No cherry shrimp deaths to date and the otocat is also healthy and active and appears unphased by the Excel dosing.


----------



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

how often are you dosing 5cc's?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Chris. said:


> how often are you dosing 5cc's?


5 CC Seachem Excel Dosing Daily.
50% weekly water change.
Monthly cleaning of sponge in Elite Mini Submersible filter.
No other ferts dosed.

I had some brown dust type algae when I first set up the tank. I scraped it off and it has not returned. To date, the tank remains 100% algae free.


----------

